# MAC - Digi Pop - July 10



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Place all your *Digi Pop* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





Get full collection details in the *Digit Pop colour story bulletin*.
Check out the  *Digi Pop discussion* for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## Leila_Lei (Apr 4, 2010)

Glamour O. D. Dazzleglass


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 4, 2010)

Utterly Posh and Glamour O.D


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 12, 2010)

Glamour OD l/g on NC42 skin.

Sorry for blur..tried my best. This tube is from 2 years ago & finished so I tried my best with remains. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is much more red IRL.

With flash






w/o flash-


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Erine


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Erine


----------



## cassie05 (Apr 25, 2010)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...up/palette.jpg


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2010)

Left to right: Carbon, Club, Contrast and Deep Truth





Expensive pink, Knight divine, Parfait Amour and Goldmine





Sketch, Steamy, Trax and All that glitters





Spanking Rich


----------



## lara (May 19, 2010)

*Well Dressed* powder blush (Look in a Box Frisky Girl)





*Well Dressed* powder blush (Look in a Box Frisky Girl)





*Carbon *(iPalette)





*Carbon *and Gesso.





*Swish* (iPalette)





*Swish*, Sunset B, Sushi Flower


----------



## lara (May 30, 2010)

*Sketch *(iPalette)





*Sketch *on bare skin.


----------



## lara (Jun 4, 2010)

*Goldmine *(iPalette)





*Goldmine *on bare skin.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well Dressed*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_



_


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 5, 2010)

*iPalette Eyeshadows: Shroom, Satin Taupe, Deep Truth*


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jun 7, 2010)

Here are the Dazzle Lipsticks (minus Liquid Lurex; no tester), and the Dazzleglasses (minus Glamour OD and You Got the Look). I had previously swatched all the shadows that will be available in pan form (they're normal, permanent shades)... except for these six.


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jun 8, 2010)

I didn't see a separate thread for Looks in Boxes, so I'll put them here.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Gonzajuju (Jun 16, 2010)

Natural Light





Flash





*Left Column, top to bottom*: Baby's On Fire, Hot Sass, Smash Hit, Liquid Lurex, Infused With Glam
*Right Column, top to bottom*: Troublemaker, Naughty You, Glaringly Hip, Win-Win


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Karrie (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Hendrix (Jun 30, 2010)

L2R: Win-Win, Naughty You, Troublemaker, Snazzy, Hellraiser, Sweet Bits.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2010)

baby's on fire, glaringly hip, hellraiser, hot sass






infused with glam, liquid lurex, naughtly you, smash hit






snazzy, sweet bits, troublemaker, wham, win-win


----------



## Shypo (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are swatches on my lips - for reference, I'm NW25......my lips are not that pigmented (I'm a bit older than most of you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - some of them are darker than others (crazy camera) but hopefully they will help -


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 12, 2010)

Hellraiser l/s










Hellraiser on pigmented lips (think same shade as raspberry)


----------



## splattergirl (Jul 28, 2010)

L-R liquid lurex, hellraiser, win win, smash hit






first row same as above
second row naughty you, sweet bits

nw15, maybe nw20 due to summertime
all I got was win win


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

Left to right: Troublemaker, Baby's On Fire, Naughty You, Hot Sass, Infused with Glam






Me wearing Baby's On Fire (excuse the hair, I was cleaning when my box came)


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 6, 2010)

Hellraiser,Naughty You pictures

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/002.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr...4444444444.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr.../s1600/009.JPG

Swatches on NW 15 Skin

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YwpjM-D2Nr...031fghfghf.jpg


----------



## Ciani (Aug 8, 2010)

Naughty You from the Digi-Dazzle Collection

Naughty You on very pigmented lips


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Left to Right
*Fab Frenzy Superglass

Ban This! Dare To Wear lipglass

Boys Go Crazy Dazzleglass*


----------



## Karrie (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Rikers Girl (Oct 9, 2014)

[ATTACHMENT=1001]20140714_125020.jpg (582k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------

